# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Наш форум добавлен в черный список..

## nadezda

5433222

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

вот здесь http://zapret-info.gov.ru/ можно увидеть, что забанен наш ip 93.174.93.100, а сам сайт - нет. а висит на айпи этот ресурс: 27habarovsk.net (торгующий наркотической хернёй) - его и забанили.
насколько я понимаю достучаться до провов малореально, чтобы они забанили по доменному имени, а не по айпи. надо менять айпи.

----------


## Snape

> так чё ip совпал?


 Это называется "на том же хосте". Проще уговорить админов хост сменить, ИМХО, чем власти в чем-то уговаривать.

Хотя не исключено, что сами же они и подсадили сайт наркоторговцев на тот же хост - просто чтобы повод появился. С них станется.

----------


## Игорёк

так насколько все серьезно ? и когда решиться проблема (если решиться)?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

грей написал, что сменил айпи. попробуй сейчас зайти с компа.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

эгегей! форумчане с регионов сообщают, что всё работает=)

----------


## Игорёк

Все отлично.. Большое спасибо всем кто исправил эту нелепость...

----------


## zmejka

спасибо администрации за усилия )  хотя меня пока это напрямую как бы не касается, но все же.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Спасибо админам за оперативное решение проблемы!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

на этот раз сайт добавлен по домену. будем пробовать что-то придумать, а пока заходите через прокси)

----------


## Lоrename

Я еще вчера писала об этом. Захожу через http://www.chinagrows.com/
Но меня выбрасывает из профиля, то есть мне приходится авторизироваться почти после каждого сообщения. Как сделать попроще, только напишите для чайников, плиз.

----------


## Игорёк

Жаль((( надеюсь вопрос решиться.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Как сделать попроще


 попробуй другой анонимайзер/прокси

----------


## Traumerei

Пора писать письмо правительству ? Онищенко или кому там ? Всё лучшее-детям...Ювенальная юстиция,разговоры о платных школах,стремление всеми правдами и неправдами сделать из нас представителей "рабочих профессий". О да,государство заботится о нас. Как в анекдоте..."Спасибо Сталину за счастливое детство"
P.S. Странно,у меня с ноутбука сайт не открывается,а с телефона нормально,правда неудобно.

----------


## Игорёк

Ростелеком гонит. С мобилы все нормально.

----------


## zmejka

Вот как мне советовали сделать. Им и пользуюсь.

https://
www.torproject.org/
вот отсюда скачиваете
пакет Tor Browser Bundle,
это архив, он
развернётся в папку,
внутри ярлык, он
запустит сначала
луковицу в трее, когда
она станет зелёной - он
запустит свой браузер.
Пробуйте.

----------


## Snape

> на этот раз сайт добавлен по домену. будем пробовать что-то придумать, а пока заходите через прокси)


 У меня все норм, даже не используя проксю. Это не на уровне магистрального провайдера - какой-то местный пуританин чудит, похоже.

З.Ы. Мой провайдер NetByNet.

----------


## Игорёк

Отпишитесь кто-нибудь компитентный. Что случилось и можно ли как-то решить эту проблему ? Ужасно неудобно. 
Расписывать посты с мобильника ну ни как не вариант (((

----------


## Fleshly

> Отпишитесь кто-нибудь компитентный. Что случилось и можно ли как-то решить эту проблему ? Ужасно неудобно. 
> Расписывать посты с мобильника ну ни как не вариант (((


 Альтернативный временный вариант

1) Заходишь на сайт http://dostyp.ru/ 
2) Там есть две строки, одну окружает оранжевый фон, вторую голубой. 
Во вторую строку вставляешь: "http://www.suicide-forum.com."
Всё.

----------


## Игорёк

использую. сильно тормозит. по удобству не лучше чем с телефона. собственно с него (телефона) сейчас и пишу.

----------


## Fleshly

> использую. сильно тормозит. по удобству не лучше чем с телефона. собственно с него (телефона) сейчас и пишу.


 извиняюсь, у меня просто все нормально с этим вариантом, может просто скорость интернета больше.

----------


## Игорёк

причем тут скорость инета? инет сам по себе нормальный. через проксю страница грузится около минуты, а часто вообще не грузится.

----------


## Fleshly

> причем тут скорость инета? инет сам по себе нормальный. через проксю страница грузится около минуты, а часто вообще не грузится.


 у меня так же, как и обычно грузился просто сайт. попробуй разные прокси.

----------


## Игорёк

буду пробовать. но хотелось бы чтоб проблему все-таки решили.

----------


## Викторыч

Не знаю чего там есть. У меня всё работает как ни в чём не бывало.

----------


## Игорёк

мобильник сел, включил комп - через прокси нормально работает. За час до этого было все ужасно.

----------


## Dementiy

Ну какому имбецилу могло понадобиться добавлять этот форум в список запрещенных сайтов?
Воистину, идиотами полна есмь русская земля.

В то же время, сайты которые представляют реальную угрозу, продолжают выдавать стабильный пинг 24 часа в сутки.
К примеру, множество страниц на "одноклассниках" содержат в себе такой заряд ненависти, глупости, быдлячества и низменных желаний, что вызывают лишь одно желание: побыстрее свалить из этого мира.
Или взять те же блоги. Большинство из них читать просто не возможно.
Ну а если серьезно относиться к тому что там пишут, то полная поломка мозга гарантирована (со всеми вытекающими).

В общем, я настроен воинственно.

...позже...

Пробил на реестре запрещенных сайтов, - пишет что все нормально.
Но у меня по-прежнему не работает (пишу через прокси).
Похоже у кого-то в Ростелекоме с головой проблемы.
Вот интересно, можно как нибудь к ним достучаться простому смертному?

----------


## neji

открываем c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
добавляем


```
94.102.48.33 www.suicide-forum.com
```

 надо знать как сделана блокировка у разных провайдеров, но если это заработает, значит везде так же как и у меня

----------


## Fleshly

> открываем c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
> добавляем
> 
> 
> ```
> 94.102.48.33 www.suicide-forum.com
> ```
> 
>  надо знать как сделана блокировка у разных провайдеров, но если это заработает, значит везде так же как и у меня


  у меня так же, видимо  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

дело не только в этом. Посещаемость форума и так небольшая. а с такими ограничениями станет еще хуже.

----------


## Fleshly

> дело не только в этом. Посещаемость форума и так небольшая. а с такими ограничениями станет еще хуже.


 согласен. жалко форум, если ничего не сделать, то скорее всего скоро того...

А он внесен, хах.

Искомый ip адрес внесен в реестр
Дата основания для внесения в реестр	Номер основания для внесения в реестр	Орган, принявший решение о внесении в реестр	Дата внесения в реестр
23.02.2013	869	Роспотребнадзор	15.03.2013

----------


## The loser

Пусть горят в аду эти медвепуты. Волну самоубийств рабов на их головы. Чтоб неповадно было тварям. Ну ведь придурки же. На этом форуме не обсуждалось ничего запретного, просто площадка для трёпа, причём крайне мало посещаемая. Более того, мне кажется, такие форумы только во благо - какая-никакая моральная поддержка в трудную минуту, общение с людьми со схожими проблемами. Осознавая, что ты не один такой неудачник на белом свете, становится легче. А эти дегенераты имитируют заботу о населении (читай - рабском контингенте), хотя их действия никакими разумными объяснениями не подкреплены, я уж не говорю про какие-нибудь психологические или социологические исследования. Какая пропаганда суицида на этом мертвом форуме? Тут наоборот, только отговаривают.
Не удивлюсь, если скоро по адресу www.suicide-forum.com откроется какой-нибудь очередной коммерческий сайт для заколачивания бабла. А что, аудитория уже наработана, и в целом немаленькая. В общем, ещё раз, горите в аду, медвепуты

----------


## Fleshly

ага, а сайты проповедников оставляют. интересно, чем проповедники лучше обычных людей, помогающим в психологическом плане другим? у их большинства спасти от суицида - не главная цель, им лишь бы под их доктрину пошли, на этом сайте уже примеры бывали, так с чего бы их сайты стоят, а этот заблокировали? Полнейшая несправедливость..

----------


## джеки-джек

Скажите сайт открывается с росиии а то я давно в рашке уже не был?Думаю что нет на форуме 1-2 человека.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

на некоторых крупных провах не открывается.

----------


## Fleshly

> на некоторых крупных провах не открывается.


  у вас уже есть какие-то идеи? как я понимаю, ситуация - плачевная.

----------


## neji

а какие могут быть идеи? обход ограничений - дело юзеров

----------


## Викторыч

И каким это образом занесли сайт в чёрный список если у меня всё нормально открывается? Или чёрный список для кого то чёрный, а для кого то не чёрный?

----------


## Fleshly

> а какие могут быть идеи? обход ограничений - дело юзеров


 это понятно, но думаешь кто-то в состоянии депрессии подумает о прокси сервере? скорее на другой сайт зайдет

----------


## Fleshly

> И каким это образом занесли сайт в чёрный список если у меня всё нормально открывается? Или чёрный список для кого то чёрный, а для кого то не чёрный?


 видимо твоя компания с роспотребнадзором не очень контактируют. хорошую компанию выбрал  :Smile:

----------


## CRIME

> Вот уже несколько дней закрыт доступ к нашему форуму, через провайдера Ростелеком Спб( Он добавлен в черный список провайдера.
> Приходится выходить только через мтс со смартфона.
> Если вы заметили похожие случаи и у Вас, просьба отписаться сюда.


  Не только Росстелеком но и ещё Билайн к вам доступ закрыли.

----------


## CRIME

> Вот уже несколько дней закрыт доступ к нашему форуму, через провайдера Ростелеком Спб( Он добавлен в черный список провайдера.
> Приходится выходить только через мтс со смартфона.
> Если вы заметили похожие случаи и у Вас, просьба отписаться сюда.


 


> вот здесь http://zapret-info.gov.ru/ можно увидеть, что забанен наш ip 93.174.93.100, а сам сайт - нет. а висит на айпи этот ресурс: 27habarovsk.net (торгующий наркотической хернёй) - его и забанили.
> насколько я понимаю достучаться до провов малореально, чтобы они забанили по доменному имени, а не по айпи. надо менять айпи.


  Ну раз не ваш сайт заблокировали попробуйте с этим в суд обратится вы же из-за них убытки терпите ?

----------


## Викторыч

Бывает так http://dacha-wsb.com/ http://dacha.wcb.ru/

----------


## Dementiy

> Ну раз не ваш сайт заблокировали попробуйте с этим в суд обратится вы же из-за них убытки терпите ?


 Думаете форум с такой посещаемостью приносит прибыль?
Тут уместнее говорить об убытках (за хостинг-то платить надо).
Так что администрации "респект и уважуха" за то что не прикрыли сайтик.

А вообще, хорошо бы нам подолбить провайдеров на их форумах/страницах соц. сетей, чтобы придать этому делу огласку.
Вдруг случится чудо и у них мозги заработают?...

----------


## Rum

Что с ним было эти дни? Пробовала заходить - высвечивалось, что сайт заблокирован.
Это всего второй форум в моей жизни, к которому я привязалась, он просто не может перестать существовать :Frown:

----------


## Викторыч

> Что с ним было эти дни? Пробовала заходить - высвечивалось, что сайт заблокирован.
> (


 Ничего не было. Писали и общались как ни в чём не бывало.

----------


## Rum

> Ничего не было. Писали и общались как ни в чём не бывало.


 О_О
У меня не работал.
Точнее было сказано, что он закрыт по приказу госслужб или что-то в этом роде, не помню дословно.

----------


## Lоrename

Рум, добавьте в свой лексикон слово анонимайзер или хамелион. Это сайт, где в специальную строку можно вставить адрес вашего любимого заблокированного сайта и общаться как ни в чем ни бывало.

----------


## Rum

> Рум, добавьте в свой лексикон слово анонимайзер или хамелион. Это сайт, где в специальную строку можно вставить адрес вашего любимого заблокированного сайта и общаться как ни в чем ни бывало.


 Воспользуюсь, спасибо)

----------


## Yrok25

белый лист




> открываем c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
> добавляем
> Код:
> 
> 94.102.48.33 www.suicide-forum.com


  работает , видимо везде одинаково

----------


## Yrok25

> Вот как мне советовали сделать. Им и пользуюсь.
> 
> https://
> www.torproject.org/
> вот отсюда скачиваете
> пакет Tor Browser Bundle,
> это архив, он
> развернётся в папку,
> внутри ярлык, он
> ...


 самая медленная штука , как будто с модемом в 90х годах ))

----------


## Yrok25

может технику пока что было лень нажать кнопки , если что можно зайти через любой анонимайзер или просто прописать обход блокировки в файле хост

----------


## zmejka

Yrok25, ну у меня собственно инет и есть на модеме )  
 а спешить мне некуда )

----------


## October_File

Способ решения проблемы:
Берем любой валидный прокси отсюда http://fineproxy.org/ Настройки\Общие настройки\Сеть\Прокси серверы и пишем в поля IP и порт в HTTP, и все).

----------


## Dementiy

*October_File*, прокси-сервера имеют свойства отключаться, так что способ не очень.
Сам забил на ProxySwitcher и юзаю http://cameleo.ru/, - проблем меньше и скорость выше (спасибо *Lоrename*).

----------


## Абстэйнер

> хамелион


 Через хамелеона глючит страшно, приходиться по несколько раз перезагружать страницу. На ростелекоме заблокировано.

----------


## Ранний

http://antizapret.prostovpn.ru/ - ещё один способ обхода.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/0ubz-2q11-gi9y/ru.html - "ПСифон" - одно из эффективных средств обхода цензуры. Ставите и не паритесь. Программа все сделает сама.

http://ultrasurf.us/ - Ещё одно средство обхода веб-цензуры, популярное в Казахстане и Китае. Важно: многие антивирусы завопят, но программа трояном не является, просто пропускает ваш траффик через себя!

Некоторым обойти бан помогает кнопка "Турбо" в бразуере "Опера". Можете попробоватЬ!

http://www.vpngate.net/en/ - недавно появившийся сервис от япошек. Весь трафик пойдет через японские сервера. Если смыслите в английском - легко разберетесь и все сайты станут доступны.

http://www.reestra.net/ - VPN-сервис от Пиратской партии.

Пробуйте. Ищите. Пока не начали блокировать средства обхода, их существует очень и очень много.

----------


## fuсka rolla

24.02.2013	2/1/11-2969	ФСКН	04.03.2013
25.02.2013	2/1/11-3054	ФСКН	04.03.2013
25.02.2013	2/1/11-3055	ФСКН	04.03.2013
27.02.2013	2/1/11-3140	ФСКН	15.03.2013
27.02.2013	2/1/11-3134	ФСКН	15.03.2013

Напомните, при чем здесь ФСКН?

----------


## fuсka rolla

2ранний:
http://www.vpngate.net/en/howto_softether.aspx#windows
Страница со скринами.

----------


## Kot

Список бесплатных прокси:
http://2freeproxy.com/anonymous-proxy.html
Адрес вставляется в настройках браузера:
Настройки -> Сеть -> Настройки соединения с Интернетом -> Прокси
Особых танцев с бубнами не требуется.
Некоторые из этих прокси работают гораздо быстрее Тора.

----------


## Dementiy

Да это уже давно так.

Я еще вот что подумал.
Какой смысл быть "мягкими и пушистыми", модерируя на форуме острые темы, если нас все равно поместили в черный список?

Не то чтобы мне хотелось обсуждать способы самоубийств (сейчас это запрещено), просто хочется что-нибудь в отместку сделать (хотя бы демонстративно).

----------


## Dementiy

Мой анонимайзер хамелеон отвалился (read only)  :Frown: 
Старые добрые прокси рулят...

----------


## grey

> Да это уже давно так.
> 
> Я еще вот что подумал.
> Какой смысл быть "мягкими и пушистыми", модерируя на форуме острые темы, если нас все равно поместили в черный список?
> 
> Не то чтобы мне хотелось обсуждать способы самоубийств (сейчас это запрещено), просто хочется что-нибудь в отместку сделать (хотя бы демонстративно).


 когда забанили форум тоже думал об открытии всех разделов включая способы. не соображают они что ли что тут ничего нет. но пока мои моральные правила на таком этапе, что я против открытия этих разделов.

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

Через ТОР легче всего обходить. В AdvOR это делается парой кликов.

----------


## Melissa

Слышала, что контакт тоже потихоньку блокируют. Какого х, спрашивается...

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

форум разбанили?

----------


## Игорёк

> форум разбанили?


 у тебя заработал чтоли ? послезавтра проверю. давно из дома не пытался.

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

Только что проверил на http://eais.rkn.gov.ru/
Искомый адрес не значится в реестре по основаниям, предусмотренным статьей 15.1. хотя раньше значился, и был у меня заблочен.

----------


## Игорёк

Ура! заработало!

----------


## June

Вот и мой МГТС сегодня внёс сайт в чёрный список. Пришлось заходить через тор.

----------


## Ранний

Попробуй https://zenmate.io/home/ - расширение для google chrome. Будет быстро открывать все нужные сайты.

----------


## Балда

нету повода заносить сайт в черный список, потому что на нем не ведется различная пропаганда и агитации к суициду.

----------


## .,.,

Но занесли же.

----------


## Dementiy

Форум похож на своих участников.
Вроде как самозакрываться он и не хочет, но внешние факторы "мягко и ненавязчиво" подталкивают его к этому шагу...

----------


## trypo

вот и акадовцы заблокировали.

----------


## Selbstmord

А у меня наоборот заработало. А раньше блок стоял.

----------


## Dementiy

Видать весна таки подействовала на ослабленную психику очередного чиновника - "поборника с ведьмами".
Сайт вновь в черном списке, посему достаем Tor и паримся.
Доколе нами будут править дибилоиды...

----------


## The loser

Простите, ребята, не надо было мне так поливать помоями того, кого нельзя называть, возмездие настигло незамедлительно...)

----------


## Игорёк

Блин (

----------


## когда уже

> Простите, ребята, не надо было мне так поливать помоями того, кого нельзя называть, возмездие настигло незамедлительно...)


 ты прогневал ПутЕна и он покарал нас! )))

...да форум и так мёртвый, а теперь станет ещё мертвее.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Сайт вновь в черном списке, посему достаем Tor и паримся.


  Пока захожу на форум без каких-либо проблем, чему, возможно, способствует Opera Turbo, хотя на Пагесе мне это не помогало.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я зашла сюда и вылезло, что этот форум добавлен в черный список.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Вообщем когда сюда сегодня захожу, то вылезает вот это:



и жму на "Открыть сайт" и оно исчезает. 

Что это такое? Почему стало что-то вылезать?

----------


## grey

> Вообщем когда сюда сегодня захожу, то вылезает вот это:
> 
> и жму на "Открыть сайт" и оно исчезает. 
> 
> Что это такое? Почему стало что-то вылезать?


 Исправлено.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Когда пытаюсь попасть в тему " Дата\Год своей "СМЕРТИ", то вылезает вот это:

----------


## grey

> Когда пытаюсь попасть в тему " Дата\Год своей "СМЕРТИ", то вылезает вот это:


 Нужно выключить анонимайзер

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Нужно выключить анонимайзер


 Но если выключу, то я не смогу зайти на форум, потому что он добавлен в черный список.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Но если выключу, то я не смогу зайти на форум, потому что он добавлен в черный список.


 пробуй другой анонимайзер. или это: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torb...l-3.6.2_ru.exe

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> или это: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torb...l-3.6.2_ru.exe


  спс  :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я в последнее время иногда захожу с ростелекома. т.е. в чёрном списке нас на данный момент скорее всего нет.

----------


## Nails

Государственные сайты не запрещают данный сайт, но провайдеры могут ограничить по собственному желанию любой сайт, который им не нравится. И это не будет нарушением закона)

----------


## Dementiy

Просто провайдеры (в особенности росстелеком), сильно "тормозят".
Поставив какой-то сайт в свой черный список, они часто забывают потом его оттуда исключать.

----------


## Dementiy

Временное просветление Росстелекома сменилось очередным обсотрением...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

На одном из моих провайдеров айпи форума заблокировали. Frigate траффик через свой прокси не пустил, пришлось зайти через анонимайзер (cameleo.ru). Как понимаю, заблокировали не из-за форума, а из-за того, что кто-то другой и нехороший хостится на этом айпи - форума нет в списке, айпи есть и на него много решений судов. Готовьтесь и передавайте "спасибо" роскомнадзору и т.п..

----------


## NEET

Думаю, это давно уже ни для кого не проблема. Все знают, как обходить эти блокировки.

----------

